# Home Needed for Blackpool/Preston Cat



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Hello, a friend of mine is having to rehome her cat due to a move and most of our local shelters cant take any more. She's tried, Cats Paws, Furry Tails, RSPCA, Easterleight in Blackpool and a Lancaster shelter. 

Does anyone know of any other places she can try? She's moved to a boat and the cat's not allowed on the marina. She's desperate to find a good home for him.

Thanks, Lilian


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cats protection, blue cross, animal lifeline (kelly-joy), are possibles.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paws off the keyboard Cookie - must not respond


----------



## moomoo10 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you I'll pass the info on. He'd been living with her daughter but because he kept attacking her daughter (!) she wont have him back. He's great with kids, no idea why he dislikes her daughter unless he was jealous. He's been on the marina for some time & seemed to enjoy it on the boat so it's a shame they've said he has to go. 

I did consider having him but he's a scrapper and I couldnt put my 8 yr old cat who's a gentle peaceful chap or my dogs through any kind of ordeal. 

Lilian


----------

